# cheese/dairy contributes to male infertility (and so does high carbs/obesity)



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2222199/Can-cheese-harm-man-s-fertility-Young-men-eat-slices-day-damage-chances-father.html

probably due to estrogen levels, pesticides, or saturated fat balance?


----------

